# Worst movie theatre experience you've ever had.



## Vanity (Jun 18, 2009)

What's your worst experience ever with going to a movie theatre?

Today my sister and I went to see the new Pixar movie "Up!" and the movie itself was good....just everything else about the theatre was really crappy.

I'd never been to this theatre before. It was the only one showing the movie without the added 3D effect.

Anyway, when we got there they had closed the box-office where you normally buy tickets. We figured out that we had to buy the tickets from the place where they sell the food....which was kind of annoying.

Anyway, we could put up with that. It's just that annoying things continued to happen.

There weren't obvious signs showing were the bathrooms were so we had to ask someone. After we used the bathroom and were washing our hands, we discovered that there was barely any soap left. We just barely managed to get enough out. A girl who works there had come in and barely looked at the bathroom and just started fixing her hair and then left even though I'm pretty sure she noticed us talking about how there was basically no soap.

Anyway, then we went to get food. I know that food is normally over-priced at these places, but they actually didn't have as much selection as most other theatres I've gone to and they only had one person working at the food stand. We decided to just pass on it and save our money.

We saw a drinking fountain and decided to get a drink....but it wasn't working. Then I tried the other drinking fountain that is for kids and it wasn't working either. My sister was really thirsty though so we went to the vending machine to get a drink even though it was $3. She was really thirsty. So we put in the 3 dollars and what else is new....the vending machine doesn't give her her drink. I press the button to get our money back and it doesn't give it back. Luckily a guy working there passed by and saw we were having problems and gave us our 3 dollars back. However, my sister still didn't have her drink obviously.

We decided that we were tired of trying to get anything and decided to go to the theatre now and wait for the movie to start. When it finally starts though....the sound is not working. It is so low that it's like listening to a whisper. It seems that they don't have any staff watching it because it goes through a few commercials without getting fixed. So someone else in the theatre decides to go and find someone to fix it.

Anyway, it ends up getting fixed, thankfully while it was still on commercials before the actual movie started.

The place was just really bad though....I mean pretty much EVERYTHING was broken or not working properly in some form or another. The seats were also dirtier than they are at most theatres.

My sister and I vowed to never go back to that one.

I mean, it's not like it was cheaper than any other place either. It was $12 per person to see a movie there.

Also, I have a feeling that the water fountain has probably been broken for a while and they just don't bother to fix it because it makes you feel more forced to have to buy a drink from them.


----------



## Daron (Jun 18, 2009)

Sticky floors, that's about it.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 18, 2009)

Daron said:


> Sticky floors, that's about it.



I've come across that a few times at theatres. I kind of expect it....it's not like theatres are ever the cleanest places.

However my experience today was just....ugh. 

I still remember the time a kid puked all over the floor during a movie a number of years back. That was pretty gross.....although that had nothing to do with the way the theatre was run obviously.

However, the combination of crappy things that happened today just makes it worse. It was just poor service on all levels. It's not like I expect good service at movie theatres but it was just really really bad....there was something wrong with everything.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

Sitting next to people who start coughing or laugh and make noise at most inappropriate times... Like when a good scene is on...
And I also hate sitting next to kids, they annoy me

But this is a small place, with a small movie theater. So there aren't many people here luckily


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

I didn't have bad service like you but when I went to go see "Passion of the Christ" it like stopped 3 fucking times and they had to reset it and all that stuff...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it was Truman Show, where the thing broke down and we had to wait 5-10 minutes for it to come back on.

I think in "Pirates of the Caribbean" someone kept talking on their cell. On "Fighting", some dude started arguing with his girlfriend and eventually hit her, causing the cops to be called. Ironic, considering the title of the movie...


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I think it was Truman Show, where the thing broke down and we had to wait 5-10 minutes for it to come back on.
> 
> I think in "Pirates of the Caribbean" someone kept talking on their cell. *On "Fighting", some dude started arguing with his girlfriend and eventually hit her, causing the cops to be called. Ironic, considering the title of the movie...*





10char..


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2009)

Power going out


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2009)

It's a tie.  Between that time lightning struck screen at the Drive-In I was at right after the 30 minutes of previews ended (place had to close down ) or when there was a bomb threat during Men in Black II.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> What's your worst experience ever with going to a movie theatre?
> 
> Today my sister and I went to see the new Pixar movie "Up!" and the movie itself was good....just everything else about the theatre was really crappy.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a theater on the wrong side of town



MartialHorror said:


> "Fighting", some dude started arguing with his girlfriend and eventually hit her, causing the cops to be called. Ironic, considering the title of the movie...



G: "I'm leaving you..."
B: "Shut up bitch I'm trying to watch the movie!" *hits*


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

A friend and I used to go up to random girls and try to get phone numbers back during our middle school days.  There were some humiliating rejections that took place.

Another bad movie theater experience?  Dragonball Evolution.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 19, 2009)

It sounds like most people have bad experiences based on the other people watching the movie in the theatre or it just really sucked because the movie was total crap.

For me though....man you'd think they'd have better service than that. 



MartialHorror said:


> I think it was Truman Show, where the thing broke down and we had to wait 5-10 minutes for it to come back on.
> 
> I think in "Pirates of the Caribbean" someone kept talking on their cell. On "Fighting", some dude started arguing with his girlfriend and eventually hit her, causing the cops to be called. Ironic, considering the title of the movie...



You know when people keep talking on their cell phone during a movie, it really makes me wonder why they even bothered paying money to see the movie since they obviously aren't paying much attention to it.

As for the guy punching his girlfriend.....geez.


----------



## Daron (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh man I remember one... 
A girlfriend and I decided to check out one of those cheap "dollar theaters" 
Well you definitely get what you paid for.

The seats were a bit torn up; people walked in and out; constant talking, sex up by the screen (no kidding, it was extremely obvious to anyone with eyes and ears) and two guys arguing back and forth over stupid things. Yeah, it was pretty shitty. We somehow still managed to enjoy the movie, "Dead Silence."


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 19, 2009)

I watched ''Bugs''...think that says it all.


----------



## James (Jun 19, 2009)

That sucks Kathleen. It sounds like that theatre is a lot worse than the one we went to see the Spiderwick Chronicles at. I guess that's the one you would usually go to? It was pretty good.

I'm trying to think of any bad cinema experiences I've had....hmm. One thing that comes to mind is needing a pee really bad for the last hour and a half of Return of the King but not wanting to miss any of the movie. I'm stubborn about that stuff but I was really uncomfortable. I still enjoyed the movie but yeah.  During the same movie some guy behind me kept knocking the back of my chair too which was seriously pissing me off. I don't know if it was deliberate or not. 

I was also really close to the screen as the place was packed full so I literally had to look from side to side to see what was happening.

I can't think of much else. Maybe when I went to see Terminator 3 because I'd never been so disappointed by a movie but the experience itself wasn't bad, just the shitty film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

Me and my brother and father went to see Evil Dead 3: Army of Darkness in the theatres. About halfway through the movie it stopped playing. They managed to start it back up again, but we missed 20 minutes of the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> I watched ''Bugs''...think that says it all.


Bugs?  Isn't that the bad Ashley Judd movie?  It was a thousand times better than Dragonball Evolution!

I went to a crappy theater to see The House of Flying Daggers.  And the power in the theater went out about halfway.  Apparently the theater had stopped paying it's electric bill.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2009)

Star Trek w/ black people.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sticky floor, and highschool "gangster" people watching Harry Potter.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 19, 2009)

Daron said:


> Oh man I remember one...
> A girlfriend and I decided to check out one of those cheap "dollar theaters"
> Well you definitely get what you paid for.
> 
> The seats were a bit torn up; people walked in and out; constant talking, sex up by the screen (no kidding, it was extremely obvious to anyone with eyes and ears) and two guys arguing back and forth over stupid things. Yeah, it was pretty shitty. We somehow still managed to enjoy the movie, "Dead Silence."



People were having sex in there? o_O

Well if you guys only paid a dollar....at least you expect a lot of things to be crappy.

At the theatre I went to we paid $12 per person(so for me and my sister it was about $24) and the quality of EVERYTHING was shit.



James said:


> That sucks Kathleen. It sounds like that theatre is a lot worse than the one we went to see the Spiderwick Chronicles at. I guess that's the one you would usually go to? It was pretty good.
> 
> I'm trying to think of any bad cinema experiences I've had....hmm. One thing that comes to mind is needing a pee really bad for the last hour and a half of Return of the King but not wanting to miss any of the movie. I'm stubborn about that stuff but I was really uncomfortable. I still enjoyed the movie but yeah.  During the same movie some guy behind me kept knocking the back of my chair too which was seriously pissing me off. I don't know if it was deliberate or not.
> 
> ...



Oh it is far worse yes....there's not much wrong with the one you and I went to together and yes that is usually the one I see most movies at. The one I went to yesterday, I don't recall ever being to before....and it was just shitty.

Also if anyone wants to know why I didn't want to see "Up!" in 3D like it was at other theatres....it's because I saw another movie in 3D earlier this year and it was so expensive and I just didn't feel like it was worth it. Also the glasses poked me in the side of the head uncomfortably and I got a bad headache. I didn't want that again.

Anyway, as for really having to pee....whenever that happens I just go use the bathroom. It's better to miss 2 minutes of the movie than spend the rest of the movie not enjoying the movie because you have to pee so bad.


----------



## Mish (Jun 19, 2009)

Some kid whining in front of me and I got so mad I started kicking the chair on purpose.
The kid turned around and screamed at me and I threw popcorn in it's face and he tiped my popcorn box over while my sister thought it was hillarious and was laughing, and people were shouting at me to keep quiet.


Ugh, Kids...


----------



## Rue Ruyzaki (Jun 19, 2009)

Well one I was gonna watch ''Transformer'' with some friends of mine. When we sat down a man passed us and lost all hes popcorn and soda over me, Lol XD

It was more funny tough


----------



## Catterix (Jun 19, 2009)

Nothing Yakuto described sounded that bad on their own. I mean, public places almost always run out of soap. Vending machines regularly don't work (and $3 isn't too bad for a drink. I dunno, Americans tend to be skimpy on money), and so long as the sound fucking up happens before the movie, there's no real problem. A million and one places don't give signs to the toilets. And boxoffices having to be closed isn't really bad at all, these things happen.

However, all together, combined with actual bad things like one guy serving at the food place, and the faulty audio, I can imagine that being a pretty bad experience.

But personally I think people's standards are too high sometimes. I work as a waiter in a restaurant; we regularly don't have enough wine glasses, we run out of soap almost every day, the air conditioning often doesn't work (not that that's much of a problem in England...) and sometimes you have to wait an hour for a table. But we're still considered a good restaurant because the things that matter are good; the service (I'm an awesome waiter ), the food and the surroundings. 

So long as I get to see the film in good quality with good sound, I'm not going to waste time complaining.

Anyhow... worst experiences at the cinema for me tend to be things like, dickheads playing with their phones, or chavs chatting and laughing all throughout the film. Once we had a trailer that was mute, but the film was fine.

Also, you could say my two worst cinema experiences were going to so _The Spirit_ and _Watchmen_ purely for the mindnumbing shitness that were those films. Walked out of Spirit.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sticky floor, and highschool "gangster" people watching Harry Potter.





Really??


----------



## Vanity (Jun 19, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Nothing Yakuto described sounded that bad on their own. I mean, public places almost always run out of soap. Vending machines regularly don't work (and $3 isn't too bad for a drink. I dunno, Americans tend to be skimpy on money), and so long as the sound fucking up happens before the movie, there's no real problem. A million and one places don't give signs to the toilets. And boxoffices having to be closed isn't really bad at all, these things happen.
> 
> However, all together, combined with actual bad things like one guy serving at the food place, and the faulty audio, I can imagine that being a pretty bad experience.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have considered it shitty if just one of those things had happened....but it was th combination of there being something wrong with pretty much EVERYTHING there that made it shitty. It made me feel like they couldn't really get anything right.

I don't actually have really high standards for movie theatres. I'm not someone who nit-picks things....I don't expect everything to be perfect and I certainly wouldn't be complaining if this was one of those dollar theatres. I'm complaining because for 2 people it cost us $24 to see that movie and you'd think that the place wouldn't be as shitty as it was with pretty much everything fucked up.

Anyway, I find it kind of surprising that you didn't like Watchmen. I liked the movie, liked the book, and rarely see anyone else say it sucked unless they don't really understand the meaning of that story and expected it to be more action and just like all the other super hero movies.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 19, 2009)

Just last Sunday, seeing Up.  Poorly cleaned theater with sticky floors, and someone had a baby in the back that wouldn't stop crying and making noise.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 19, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Just last Sunday, seeing Up.  Poorly cleaned theater with sticky floors, and someone had a baby in the back that wouldn't stop crying and making noise.



It's annoying when people bring a baby to see a movie because the baby is not going to get anything out of the movie not to mention that the baby is probably just going to annoy other people.

People need to find someone to look after the kid while they're out at the movies or they just shouldn't go to the movies.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2009)

I went to go see _Transformers_, and the screen burst into flames.

Faulty wiring.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 19, 2009)

When I went to see The relic I was with my friends. In front of us a group of girls and behind us a group of super hormonated kiddos. They talked and throwed all kind of shit during the whole fucking film, making special attention to the girls in fornt of us by throwing like 200 kgs of popcorns. Then, after an hour or so in the movie, one of the chicks cant take it anymore and suddenly turns back and throws a Coca cola bottle of half a litre against those kids with very bad aiming. It didnt hit me directly in the face by like a centimeter or so.

lol


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2009)

Went to see Superbad.There was a couple kissing and talking a few rows down in front of me the whole time.Looking back i should of chucked my popcorn and pepsi at them.

I had to go see Superbad again since they ruined it for me.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 19, 2009)

Many years back while watching the Fifth Element. The film must've snapped or some shit. Took 10-15 minutes for them to get the movie back up and going.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2009)

When i went to see friday the 13th. Over half the theater had 10-14 year olds talking the WHOLE time...yeah and my asshole of a friend not only knocked down the drink but did it again when he got a refill. I just left after that.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2009)

I remember when I went to see King Kong, there was a big tear in the vinyl.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jun 20, 2009)

I was quite annoyed by a baby crying throughout the whole ''Galileo'' japanese movie and especially annoyed by people who already watched the movie (through downloading, pirating, etc.) and then telling their friends LOUDLY what happens next -_-


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 20, 2009)

*Lord of the rings 3 :* the sound when off DX


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jun 20, 2009)

i was watching some movie with mah loobie

and the commercial for up came on and all of a sudden this strong smell of ass just pervaded the theater


----------



## Sen (Jun 20, 2009)

I once went to a theater and when we went to see our movie, it was pretty obvious they hadn't cleaned it since the previous movie   And the movie went black for about 4 minutes which was pretty annoying 

Although ironically the theater usually isn't that bad, but that day it just wasn't working well.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2009)

^What movie was it?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 20, 2009)

Cloverfield 


Came in late and sat right at the front. I was so dizzy


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2009)

I was forced to watch Terminator Salvation twice because of whiny friend. Nothing can get worse, nothing!!!!! And Im pretty sure there was semen on my seat aswell.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I was forced to watch Terminator Salvation twice because of whiny friend. Nothing can get worse, nothing!!!!! And Im pretty sure there was semen on my seat aswell.



Semen on your seat!?!?! O_O

Holy shit.....I really really am afraid to sit on those seats now.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 20, 2009)

Bring some Lysol, baby.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 20, 2009)

Most were pleasant.  Every single movie has at least one ass who is annoying for a couple of minutes.  Every movie has some asshole texting or playing with his iphone.  Or if it's a kiddie movie, there are kids crying and crap.


If you want a good movie experience go to the matinee show alone.  Cheap, the popcorn is fresh, all the kids are in school, and it isn't cool so all the asses on their cellphones aren't there.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 20, 2009)

When I saw Surfs Up some parent brought some kids along, fell asleep in the middle of the movie, and the kids were running around the theater, that really pissed me off


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jun 23, 2009)

I never had any real bad experiences. I usually go to the same theatre all the time and I know it's a good place. I've just experienced bad movies, people sitting in the way and people being rude, etc. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## Federer (Jun 23, 2009)

Jumper and The Day the earth stood still. 

Never seen two movies where actors are "trying" to act, but fail so much, there's no word that can describe it.


----------



## Felt (Jun 23, 2009)

I went to see the first Harry Potter film, for the first 10 minutes there was no sound.  Someone went out and then got that sorted, but they didn't restart the movie.

But then the sound was gradually becoming more and more out of sync, it was really irritating.

But we got our money back.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2009)

I forget the movie but their was this kid that was loud and annoying right behind my family. After a while he gets sick and starts barfing in his popcorn box right behind me and my sister while his parents just looked at him. After five minutes they finally took the little fuck outside. 

Worst movie experience ever.

I also really hate when those people with the really big hairdos sit right in front of you so you can't see shit .


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 23, 2009)

:amazed This one time I went to see a really good movie and the the screen was choppy and screwy. That went on for like 20 minutes. The lazy ass employees were nowhere to be found lol 

The manager said we could either wait 20 more minutes until they were able to fix the problem or get a rain check and come back another day or wait for the next showing  after waiting 30 minutes in life for this "really good movie" that just came out, I was not going to come back another day or wait for the next showing.  That really pissed me off. Thats the worst experience i had at a movie theater.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

I snuck into Sunshine Cleaning and about an hour in an employee comes into the theatre looking around. I was scared shitless, I was afraid he was gonna ask to see my ticket when he came near me since I was the only young person there.

Not exactly the worst experience.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

I saw Blade Runner:The Final Cut at a dinner theater...ugh, not only was the screen really small, the picture was soft and the blacks were really crushed.

Also, about half-way through the movie, there was a loud pop and the sound volume dropped dramatically. It would slowly get louder, only to pop again and repeat the process.

The Nachos were pretty good though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> I snuck into Sunshine Cleaning and about an hour in an employee comes into the theatre looking around. I was scared shitless, I was afraid he was gonna ask to see my ticket when he came near me since I was the only young person there.
> 
> Not exactly the worst experience.



lol, I snuck into "Jason X" when it came out. Then the employee who sold me the ticket to something else(Ice Age maybe?) came in and I panicked because I was wearing this bright yellow Hawain shirt I had at the time. He didn't seem to notice me though, but I was in such a shock that I left the theater as soon as he left. 

But as I was waiting to be picked up(I couldn't drive yet. Think I was 15), he came out and saw me again! But he didn't say anything or give any indication that he knew it was me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> But as I was waiting to be picked up(I couldn't drive yet. Think I was 15), he came out and saw me again! But he didn't say anything or give any indication that he knew it was me.



Well, you already saw the movie...what is he going to do?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2009)

I skipped out after he came in, which was like 15 minutes into the movie. So if he recognized me, he would know that I ditched.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I snuck into "Jason X" when it came out. Then the employee who sold me the ticket to something else(Ice Age maybe?) came in and I panicked because I was wearing this bright yellow Hawain shirt I had at the time. He didn't seem to notice me though, but I was in such a shock that I left the theater as soon as he left.
> 
> But as I was waiting to be picked up(I couldn't drive yet. Think I was 15), he came out and saw me again! But he didn't say anything or give any indication that he knew it was me.



You left the movie? Damn, I stayed in the theatre for Sunshine, I was scared as shit, but I spent $7 bucks on a ticket gawd dammit so I was gonna stay.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I skipped out after he came in, which was like 15 minutes into the movie. So if he recognized me, he would know that I ditched.



So, what would he say?

"Hey sir, sir! You do know you're not in a movie that you are not allowed to see."

I just don't think most employees would care that much.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think they care either, but its still scary shit.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 23, 2009)

Went to see the first Pokemon in a theater that had pretty steep seating and was as humid as the weather outside.


----------



## Ico (Jun 23, 2009)

Spiderman 3, lol.

My friends and I were seated in front of what was probably a kids birthday party group.
One of the small children in particular, kept loudly calling out all the events as they were happening. And also kept calling Blacksuit Spiderman, Venom.
_
guy falls into sand thing and starts turning into sandman_
Kid - "THIS IS WHEN HE TURNS INTO SANDMAN!!!!!"

_Spiderman puts on the symbiote suit_
Kid - "THERES VENOM!!!!"

One of the only times I have wanted to punch a small child in the face


----------



## Lamb (Jun 23, 2009)

When I went to see _A History of Violence_ this random dude sat next to me. My dad and I were the only other people in the theater, and this dude sat in the seat right next to me. It creeped me out, but he didn't say anything all night, and just sat there. When the movie ended he got up and left. Ever since I've wondered "what could have been?"

Also, I think it was when the first X-Men came out, there were these 5 dudes in front of me and my friend, and they were being loud, throwing shit at each other, and my friend said something along the lines of "I wish the wankers would shut the fuck up", and they apparently thought I said it, because they spent the next ten mins throwing their popcorn at me.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 23, 2009)

Lamb said:


> When I went to see _A History of Violence_ this random dude sat next to me. My dad and I were the only other people in the theater, and this dude sat in the seat right next to me. It creeped me out, but he didn't say anything all night, and just sat there. When the movie ended he got up and left. Ever since I've wondered "what could have been?"
> 
> Also, I think it was when the first X-Men came out, there were these 5 dudes in front of me and my friend, and they were being loud, throwing shit at each other, and my friend said something along the lines of "I wish the wankers would shut the fuck up", and they apparently thought I said it, because they spent the next ten mins throwing their popcorn at me.



How old were you when that guy sat next to you? :S

I do agree that it seems rather creepy. People who don't know each other usually leave at least an empty seat between them unless the theatre is packed. People generally don't sit right next to strangers unless they have no choice.

Also that sucks about the other incident. -_- Just be glad that they weren't more violent.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 23, 2009)

well, _A History of Violence_ came out in 2005, so I was probably 16.

looking back at it, it was very creepy, but the guy didn't seem that off. He was well dressed from what I remember, and didn't look at or talk to me or my dad, other than a "hello, is anyone sitting here?" when he sat down.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 23, 2009)

Lamb said:


> well, _A History of Violence_ came out in 2005, so I was probably 16.
> 
> looking back at it, it was very creepy, but the guy didn't seem that off. He was well dressed from what I remember, and didn't look at or talk to me or my dad, other than a "hello, is anyone sitting here?" when he sat down.



What part of the theatre were you guys sitting in?

I mean if you were sitting right in the middle I guess it makes sense for him to want to sit there too since a lot of people want that spot. So that would at least make it _slightly_ less creepy.

If you guys were sitting in some other area of the theatre though it'd be weird for sure.

At least he didn't do anything although I hope you were still able to enjoy the movie and feel comfortable enough.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 23, 2009)

Saw a guy in the front row get shot in philly when I was 8.

All because he ruined the story :sad


----------



## Lamb (Jun 23, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> What part of the theatre were you guys sitting in?
> 
> I mean if you were sitting right in the middle I guess it makes sense for him to want to sit there too since a lot of people want that spot. So that would at least make it _slightly_ less creepy.
> 
> ...



we were sitting in the very back. But that's also a pretty popular place.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 23, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Saw a guy in the front row get shot in philly when I was 8.
> 
> All because he ruined the story :sad



I hope that post isn't serious because if it is.....holy crap. o_o



Lamb said:


> we were sitting in the very back. But that's also a pretty popular place.



Oh is it? I didn't really know that place was popular. I never sit at the very back. lol. I think that maybe I have only once or something.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> You left the movie? Damn, I stayed in the theatre for Sunshine, I was scared as shit, but I spent $7 bucks on a ticket gawd dammit so I was gonna stay.



Well, I think I had watched the movie I paid for and was trying to see two of them.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

A History of Violence was the last major movie released on VHS, though I could've sworn it came out in 2006.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I hope that post isn't serious because if it is.....holy crap. o_o



I don't doubt it, if it's Philly.  I've been.


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

Awhile back, I went to see some Will Ferrell movie with my dad. He fell asleep and started to sore _loudly_. Someone in the theater grabbed an employee and had us kicked out.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2009)

^Why didn't you just wake him up?  Though it does say alot about Will Ferrel movies.

Just went to go see Transformers yesterday

Not bad for me but some guy had his feet over my brother's seat and I saw sand falling from it(I didn't tell him)


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 15, 2009)

My worst experience at the movies, was on a date with misses right and took her to see From Hell, which I only last 20 minutes into because my imagination started making these graphic pictures of death. I had cold sweats and my stomach went south, and I just had to leave the theater because I thought I was going to hurl. A promising night ended in what if's.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 15, 2009)

Ugh, reminds me of when I saw Matrix Revolutions a few years ago.  This happened around the time the big fight scene at the end with Neo and the Smiths.  Couple of kids sitting behind me started kicking their seat because they were amped on the fight, but my seat was being kicked.  Told them to stop but little did I know the kid behind me had an older brother who was on my lacrosse team, which I gave his brother a few good body checks in return of his little brother.


----------



## tobi ruls11 (Jul 15, 2009)

OMFG!!! when me, my sister, and her friend(hannah) went to go see "A Haunting In Connicut", hannah spilled my sister coke on the floor and it went in my shoes(stiky sox T.T), then a girl in the back row burped REALLY loud, last but not least, there was an EXTREMLY intence moment where sumthing was floping under a bed and the girl was slowly reaching for it then some IDIOT yelled "IT'S A CHICKEN!!!" T.T


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2009)

I hate watching kids movies, the kids are all amped up on sugar, making too much noise and laughing loudly at stuff that isn't funny. I remember when I went to watch Shrek 3, not only was the movie rubbish but some kid got sick and puked all over, the place smelt really awful.


----------



## Trism (Jul 16, 2009)

When I saw Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince, some annoying guy at the top of the theatre keep flashing a laser pointer at the damn screen. Thankfully he either got bored or scared at the other peoples' threats and stopped rather quickly.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Mozenrath said:


> When I saw Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince, some annoying guy at the top of the theatre keep flashing a laser pointer at the damn screen. Thankfully he either got bored or scared at the other peoples' threats and stopped rather quickly.



Geez I hate it when people do that. I never understand why they'd want to do such a thing really. -_-


----------



## Adachi (Jul 16, 2009)

Haven't gone to the theatre too much in my life, but I guess my worst experience would have to be sitting 3 rows from the font watching Transformers 2.

Wasn't even that bad, really.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Haven't gone to the theatre too much in my life, but I guess my worst experience would have to be sitting 3 rows from the font watching Transformers 2.
> 
> Wasn't even that bad, really.



Were you forced to sit there due to the theatre being full?

I really really hope that I never have to sit in those rows at the extreme front. It just doesn't look comfortable at all.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I really really hope that I never have to sit in those rows at the extreme front. It just doesn't look comfortable at all.



Some people actually like sitting there.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Some people actually like sitting there.



Well I don't think most people do since generally they seem to be the last seats anyone takes in the theatre.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I don't think most people do since generally they seem to be the last seats anyone takes in the theatre.



That's why I said _some_.


----------



## Trism (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Geez I hate it when people do that. I never understand why they'd want to do such a thing really. -_-



Oh, have you experienced this too?

I don't know either. Some people can be so immature though. But like I said, at least he stopped when the movie started.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> That's why I said _some_.



Well I know there will always be the odd person who does but it's far from the majority I find.

I'm not silly enough to think that NO ONE likes sitting there though. XD



Mozenrath said:


> Oh, have you experienced this too?
> 
> I don't know either. Some people can be so immature though. But like I said, at least he stopped when the movie started.



Yeah I'm pretty sure that I remember it happening when I went to see a movie a while back although luckily the person stopped doing it when the movie itself actually started. I was worried that the person would though since the person kept doing it during the previews.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 16, 2009)

Harry Potter 4. Idiot kept kicking my chair, and talking, telling his family what was going to  happened on the movie >> Soooooooooo annoying!


----------



## Magnet (Jul 16, 2009)

spider man 2
a little kid behind me that saw the movie kept yelling out wats gunna happen
man i wanted to slap the fuk outta him


i also sat in the very first row, i 4got which movie, it was packed and we came in late and only seats available. man that experienced fuked me up lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't remember the movie, but when I was about 11/12 with two of my friends (without any of our parents) seeing a midnight film. We left to use the restroom, and returned back to find a couple making out in our seats. Next, some kids a few rows in front of us started getting worked up and throwing popcorn at nearby people (including us) and overall being very obnoxious. Finally, for whatever reason, the police were called after the movie and spoke with us about something that had apparently occured in the theater. I really don't remember many details other than that. :S


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2009)

Watching Dragonball Evolution.

Enough said.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 17, 2009)

Uncomfortable seats, people making noise with their candy bags, people's head in my way. Sticky floors.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2009)

Worst for me is probably when I have to go and pee and miss parts of a movie I'm enjoying.


----------



## Trism (Jul 17, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Watching Dragonball Evolution.
> 
> Enough said.



I can't even imagine.

But then again, I saw Twilight...


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 17, 2009)

Err today at The Half Blood Prince, bloody crowd<_<

Overdoing it at the stupid jokes, by that I mean laughing loudly and exaggarating things that weren't that funny. In general making loud comments, instead of keeping it to themselves...

My friend sat next to someone who could only be compared to a monkey... He was pretty pissed after we had finished watching it, said to me in the middle of a scene. ''I want to kill those two'' xD


----------



## Mαri (Jul 17, 2009)

I never really had a bad experience at the cinemas.. 

Most of the problems were either the crying babies in the quiet flashback sequences or annoying chatter in the backround.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 17, 2009)

When I got kicked out of Quarantine because my friends wouldnt shut the hell up


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> When I got kicked out of Quarantine because my friends wouldnt shut the hell up



So they do actually kick people out who are being too disruptive? Because a lot of the times it seems like no one actually removes people who are disrupting the enjoyment of other people in the theatre.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 18, 2009)

Last time I was at the movie, I started to laugh and I couldn't stop. D:


----------



## ethereal (Jul 18, 2009)

What movie did you see Haylee?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 19, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Were you forced to sit there due to the theatre being full?
> 
> I really really hope that I never have to sit in those rows at the extreme front. It just doesn't look comfortable at all.



I like it.

But I suppose it depends on how your cinema's designed, I mean most UK cinemas I've been to have quite a lot of space in between the screen and the front row, so it's not too bad.

I generally sit around 4 rows back, before the seats start ascending.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 19, 2009)

ricochet said:


> What movie did you see Haylee?



Transformers 2. Note, I wasn't laughing at the movie. It hadn't even started yet.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Watching Shaft and the film burned on us. Also Inspector Gadget just the movie.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2009)

Haven't had a bad movie theater experience yet. Oddly enough, I find that the crowd makes the movie all the more enjoyable.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 19, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Haven't had a bad movie theater experience yet. Oddly enough, I find that the crowd makes the movie all the more enjoyable.



Well I generally like the crowd too because I like it when there are other people in the theatre. I hate it when it's a really dead theatre. It's kind of creepy like that. I mean I don't hate it I guess but it's just not as interesting.

I do still hate it when there are people kicking my chair though or something.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 19, 2009)

The movie theater caught fire.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 22, 2009)

being forced to sit in the very first row because there was no seats nd i could barely see the movie


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

I haven't had one horrible experience, but I do remember far too often having annoying people behind me kicking my seat


----------



## Harashin (Jul 22, 2009)

The newest Harry Potter was mine. I got thrown out. The FUCKING 14 preppy kids behind me were yelling penis and dumped my soda on them...haha


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 22, 2009)

haha sounds funny what did the preps do


----------



## Buster (Jul 22, 2009)

Leaving the theather with a stiff neck!

Or when people think it's funny to yell something stupid everytime there's a sad/funny/weird scene.


----------



## Harashin (Jul 22, 2009)

itachi0982 said:


> haha sounds funny what did the preps do



the oldest one wanted to fight so i knocked him on his ass then his daddy got involved and i got banned from that movie theatre for life...they yelled during queit parts, and the last straw when dumbledore died, he yelled "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" as loud as he could....i hate prepps...


----------



## Lacoste (Jul 22, 2009)

Some pre teens were screaming stuff so I threw my slurpee at the main one and he punched me on the arm (I'm 13, They were like 10) So I grabbed my slurpee and poured it on him and pushed him down.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 22, 2009)

Harashin said:


> the oldest one wanted to fight so i knocked him on his ass then his daddy got involved and i got banned from that movie theatre for life...they yelled during queit parts, and the last straw when dumbledore died, he yelled "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" as loud as he could....i hate prepps...



oh that sucks that you are banned for life but the kid deserved it


----------



## Harashin (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, it was great cause me and my buddy waited for them after the movie... hahaha, all we did was rough him up though....i didnt want to get arrested...AGAIN. lol


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 22, 2009)

haha must of been funny


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 22, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Me and my brother and father went to see Evil Dead 3: Army of Darkness in the theatres. About halfway through the movie it stopped playing. They managed to start it back up again, but we missed 20 minutes of the movie.



Old friend.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 22, 2009)

Daron said:


> Sticky floors, that's about it.


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 22, 2009)

Getting kicked out of a theater for sneaking into an R-Rated movie. 

We were trying to watch _The Strangers_. My friends and I are barely under the age of 18, and when the cashier asked for ID, we whispered to each other some plan about claiming to see _You Don't Mess with the Zohan_, but later sneaking into our first movie of choice. 

Well, when we tried to hide at the entrance of the _Zohan_ theater to make it look like we were entering, the ticket lady apparently spied on us and stalked us to the bathroom ( which was right next to _Strangers_, because we didn't want to be caught right away ). When we were inside the theater-- which had nothing playing for awhile --we all agreed that we would lie if they were going to check tickets, saying that our mother had our _Stranger_ tickets and left.

Well, in the beginning of the movie, _they did check tickets_, and when we tried to act and lie, the woman was speaking in a menacing voice, _"I saw you guys sneak in here."_

We were asked to leave, and we did so while flipping them off.
God, what theaters check tickets these days?


----------



## Katamai (Jul 22, 2009)

Ahhh man South Park the Movie was one of the first rated R movies that they were really strict on and not letting people in that didn't have an ID or parent. I had a clever idea of finding some chicks in Victoria Secret that looked old enough to be my mom and friend to get me in. That failed, so we went to another theatre and had to basically seduce some 70 yr old ticket guy into letting us go see it. Scared for life.


----------



## Harashin (Jul 22, 2009)

Seriously who the hell checks tickets? Wtf?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 22, 2009)

Your fault for first off sneaking into a movie, and secondly, getting caught 

You can't blame them for doing their job. That's just fucking retarded.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

Me and my bro went to go see the Spirit. Every time that hot lady showed up, this big fat lady would scream, "Put some damn clothes on!"

Then the guys would scream, "Your just mad because you fat!"

Then they started yelling at each other until security came.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 22, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Your fault for first off sneaking into a movie, and secondly, getting caught
> 
> You can't blame them for doing their job. That's just fucking retarded.



Yeah exactly. I guess it was a shitty experience....but he should have seen it coming really. I would never sneak into a theatre. LOL. I'm much too law-abiding.

Although the first time I went to see Kill Bill and I was 19 but didn't have ID and they asked....and I was even with my mom and she was just like "She's 19." and they still wouldn't let me in so we had to leave and come back with ID for a different showtime. -_-


----------



## Katamai (Jul 22, 2009)

I was like 15! It was awful at the time.


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 22, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Your fault for first off sneaking into a movie, and secondly, getting caught
> 
> You can't blame them for doing their job. That's just fucking retarded.



I've movie-hopped thousands of times, even into an R Rated movie before. This place was the only one so anal to actually bother to check tickets _inside_ the theater. The lady even knew that we snuck in, and yet, waited to see how we would react! 

I'm not saying it's not my fault, nor that they shouldn't do their job. I'm merely stating my worst experience.


----------



## Mister B (Jul 22, 2009)

Probably some kids being annoying when I was watching Pirates of the Caribbean 2. I've almost always had good experiences in movie theaters.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 22, 2009)

When people give there own special commentary about the movie in the theater while its playing, they could at least whisper to there friends or something


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

I went to see Transformers 2 again since someone else was paying.  Guy had an HOUR LONG LOUD Conversation on his phone during the movie, so it was like half the time the movie was on.  20 minutes into it I thought this is ridiculous so I say to him "Do you want to take the this outside?" (referring to his phone call) and he asks me am I threatening him (thinking I meant a brawl probably).  So my friend steps in and says he's ruining it for those who haven't seen it yet and he responds with "Well I've seen this already, anybody who hasn't yet might as well waited for it to come on DVD instead of paying good money to see a month-old movie.  So fuck off."  This makes my friend cry because she's pretty sensitive and I'm getting a bit mad considering knocking him in his head before an usher comes out of nowhere and escorts him out.  I've never seen ushers at this theater so this is pretty awesome.  I wonder how he knew.

Anyway, that's never happened before.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2009)

Drag Me to Hell.

The people behind me were ghetto as hell. They talked loudly through the previews into the start of the movie. Thankfully they shut the hell up after about 15 minutes.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 24, 2009)

I went to see Harry Potter earlier this week. Two hipsters chicks sat beside me and would not shut the fuck up. They were talking at normal level throughout the entire movie and kept spoiling shit. Like they would say the name of the next character to appearvand talking about OMG THIS IS SO MUCH DIFFERENT FROM THE BOOK OMGGMGMGMG. So fucking annoying and they would not take the hint to shut up.


----------



## Tim (Jul 24, 2009)

Double-date. My brother brought his girlfriend and his girlfriend brought her friend for me. She was ugly so I didn't say a word to her. I made them sit in between us, but they went to the row behind us to be assholes and I just stayed with 2 seats between us the whole time. Awkward.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 24, 2009)

- When I saw Return of the King and they had to stop the movie because some baby was crying.

- Waiting in line forever when Pokemon 1st movie cameout in 1999

- When I saw Evangelion 1.0 in DC and the screen was so small and the white text made things hard to read.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2009)

Bambi......worst Disney movie.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 11, 2009)

When i was 8 i made this huge fuss about watching clifford, cause i thought it was the live version of the book...with the big red dog, and i thought it would be cool. i made my baby sitter miss her favorite show to watch the movie and when it came on it was this crappy little movie about who knows what and she made me watch the ENTIRE thing, making me feel guilty the entire time.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

Matrix Revolutions- this couple about 4 seats away from me were practically having sex, so I couldn't concentrate on the movie an neither look at them as it'd make me a peeping tom. They went at for ages aswell.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 11, 2009)

Was watching Red Eye crappy movie but what made it worse was this little hispanic kid kicking my seat for like 10 minutes straight. Turned around and told him to stop and his idiot friends started laughing encouraging him to kick more so I turned around and punched his knee. Stopped kicking my chair. After the movie was over I waited until he came out so I could kick his ass but it was a movie theater I frequented often so I let it go.


----------



## Hibino (Nov 12, 2009)

I went to see Daredevil on a blind date. The girl was horrible and the movie...you know


----------



## Bushin (Nov 12, 2009)

Was about 2 months ago. Short version:
? broken aircon (In f*cking Africa!)
? Inconsiderate people with cellphones
? Half way through the movie, the power cuts to the whole mall and surrounding area.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 13, 2009)

Harry Potter & The Half Blood Prince >_>

Some kid kept kicking my seat, and it was so fucking hot in the theatre (morons didn't get air conditioning there).


----------



## iFructis (Nov 13, 2009)

Last movie i saw, FInal destination. A group of black girls talking too loud and laughing even louder. i got really upset but fortunately they shut the hell up


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 13, 2009)

Coraline: In the begining some kids began scearming. And after that a kid starts saying "Mom this is fake, she's just dreaming, right mom.Mom,mom,MOOOOM!!!"


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 14, 2009)

Some bloody marrocans (yes, they're a plague in my country) felt like shouting during the movie and throwing popcorn to everyone and when you looked at them they ofcourse started the whole "why do you look cool at me" if you live in belgium you will know what I mean.. And eventually this women came in from the cinema and said the next one who said something was kicked out and it also counted for us -_- so we had to shut up for the whole movie. think it was miami vice


----------

